
Backblaze B2, Cloud Storage on a Budget: One Year Later - ingve
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/backblaze-b2-cloud-storage-on-a-budget-one-year-later/
======
kogepathic
Happy to see that there's Linux support for B2. [0]

Backblaze support Linux-based NAS devices (Synology is mentioned
specifically), so my next question is does anyone know of a Linux backup tool
which supports B2?

I could roll my own using their python library, but I assume someone else has
already gone to the trouble of this.

It would be great to have a daemon running which encrypts and then uploads
files to B2 while running on bog standard Linux (e.g. Fedora, Debian)

Anyone written such a tool, or already know of one?

[0] [https://help.backblaze.com/hc/en-
us/articles/217989128-Can-I...](https://help.backblaze.com/hc/en-
us/articles/217989128-Can-I-use-Backblaze-B2-Cloud-Storage-with-Linux-)

~~~
cweagans
Duplicity supports B2:
[http://duplicity.nongnu.org/](http://duplicity.nongnu.org/)

~~~
iofiiiiiiiii
I use duplicity+B2 for all my personal backups and it works just great. Large
VM images? Hundreds of thousands of small files? It can handle it all and do
so while maxing out my 100 Mbps connection.

Awesome product!

